# Old wood vs new "distressed" wood



## harmonysailor (Sep 28, 2008)

We have a structural beam in the kitchen that we want to box in to look like an old timber. I am looking for ideas how to do this. I have 2 options so far: 

1- use old wide board planks, barn siding, etc. Any cut edges and corners get stained or otherwise treated to match the patina of the old wood.

2- Use new rough cut wood and stain it all over for an old look. It doesn't need to match other finishes- just look old on its own. I have had good results adding nails and rust stains, checks to test pieces.

Any suggestions, advice?


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*"Old" Look*

What I have done in the past was to beat the boards with chains, a little bird shot from a distance, and hammer a bent nail on its side to put an impression into the wood as a worm would do. Finally, to give it the 'aged' look, I would use black ebony stain on the piece then come back and sand blast it with a cheap sand blaster. This would remove most of the stain leaving the wood a light gray color and also remove some of the softer growth rings between the harder ones.
It's not as much work as it sounds. 

Tony B


----------



## Roy Harding (Jun 8, 2008)

Tony B said:


> ...
> It's not as much work as it sounds.
> 
> Tony B


But it IS just about as much FUN as it sounds.

Tony has mentioned many "distressing" techniques - but I think the most important thing he mentioned was the sand-blasting. Wearing away the softer growth rings really ages a piece. Take a look at any old, weathered wood you may have available to you (old siding on a building, old barns, so on), and the first thing you'll notice is the fact that some of the growth rings aren't there - leaving a sculpted, ridged effect.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Roy it really is*

as much FUN as it sounds.
And thanks for the word I was searching for - "weathered" look. I just couldn't think of it at the time I wrote this. The sand blasting will really do it especially with the light gray color.

Tony B


----------



## harmonysailor (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas. I am in favor of beating up new wood to look aged but does anyone have any feedback on the idea of using old salvaged boards, rabbet the edges, and stain any cut wood to match the old look of the boards?


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*If you can get old salvaged boards,*

go for it. I was just explaining how to make new look old. If it's already old and thats the look you want it certainly would save a lot of steps. When I lived in Newburgh, NY I had a house about 150 years old and worked hard to make it look 'old' again. Back about 35 years ago, 'old', and I mean really old barn siding was relatively easy to come by.

Tony B


----------

